
The Data Science Process: What a data scientist actually does day-to-day - gautambay
https://medium.com/springboard/the-data-science-process-the-complete-laymans-guide-to-what-a-data-scientist-actually-does-ca3e166b7c67#.wphqcza6u
======
parul
I love the crystal Ball analogy, LOL!

